# we have puppies



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

this morning we were camped out in builth wells, wales, this is one of our favourite dog shows as the area is great.
04.30 this morning we get a call from a panicky son, "get home quick puppies on way"
a quick and quiet pack up and a three hour drive----- the result,---- 8 puppies all well and very small.
that means a quiet couple of weeks for me while the wife keeps an eye on the little ones.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations. Pics please  
What make are they :wink:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

we show, and occasionally breed dobermanns.
we have three bitches and we have had some good results 
in the show scene.
our motorhome was brought more with the dogs in mind then us.
we have a large garage at the back that the dogs feel comfortable in.
this litter has come from the puppy we kept from our previous litter.
shame we had to cut our break short as we were having a good time,
we wernt expecting the pupps till tuesday, but sue (the wife) is happy shes in her element now.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

mum when young herself


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

gaz44 said:


> we show, and occasionally breed dobermanns.
> we have three bitches and we have had some good results
> in the show scene.
> our motorhome was brought more with the dogs in mind then us.
> ...


Magic.
Same here, bought the M/H because the older GSD hates to be left, so they go with us now  . We used to travel a lot and enjoyed Cruises but the pooches like to holiday to :wink: . Dont miss the exotic hols, its great seeing Europe with them in tow. Look after them pups :wink:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

i do miss the exotic holls as my airfares are free, but im really enjoying the breaks with my wife, were getting on better than ever and weve been together 30 years.
having trouble getting the puppie pics up but ill keep trying.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh they are adorable! I want one!
On second thoughts, having just reared a puppy (Whippet) no I don't  . Need a break of at least 10 years to get over the trauma 8O lol.

Don't envy you having to vet all the potential homes for that little lot :roll:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just going through the strain of having a pup for the fifth time i realise the life span of a dog is just enough to allow you to forget the chew/poo/piddle of a pup, and rejoice in the pleasure of sharing thier enjoyment of life, then of course we get the heartache of loosing them and a little later start missing thier prescense and so we start the cycle again


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> just going through the strain of having a pup for the fifth time i realise the life span of a dog is just enough to allow you to forget the chew/poo/piddle of a pup, and rejoice in the pleasure of sharing thier enjoyment of life, then of course we get the heartache of loosing them and a little later start missing thier prescense and so we start the cycle again


so very true.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit like childbirth then :lol:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

nearly four weeks old now


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

adorable

brings back memories of shadow when he was tiny

now a big halumpahaloof

good home wanted :lol:

aldra


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

is shadow a gsd,
my wife was a judge at one of there rally's on sunday.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

gaz44 said:


> is shadow a gsd,
> my wife was a judge at one of there rally's on sunday.


YES :wink: 100%


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

aldra said:


> adorable
> 
> brings back memories of shadow when he was tiny
> 
> ...


Send him this way, he'd love the girls :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They are looking fantastic. Well done mum! (with a little help from her human slaves)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Oooooooooooooh I want one,


----------

